#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-05-26
 * slangasek waves
<infinity> o/
<mdeslaur> \o
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda says pitti is chairing
<infinity> That's the pitti that isn't in the channel?
<slangasek> yes
<pitti> o/
<pitti> sorry for being late
<mdeslaur> hi pitti
<slangasek> pitti: hi there!  wiki says you're chairing :)
<pitti> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 26 16:06:40 2015 UTC.  The chair is pitti. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pitti> no apologies received today -- stgraber, here?
<pitti> kees seems absent
 * stgraber waves
<pitti> #topic action review
<pitti> ACTION: slangasek to forward complaint to Canonical legal
<slangasek> carry over
<pitti> ack, will do that when updating the wiki
<pitti> nothing else on the wiki agenda
<pitti> zero new messages on tb@
<pitti> zero community bugs
<pitti> so, mdeslaur, slangasek: anything from your side?
<mdeslaur> nothing from me
<slangasek> nothing for me currently
<stgraber> nothing here either
<pitti> ack
<pitti> # topic chair for next meeting
<pitti> as this wasn't a real meeting, and updating the wiki page will take me like 10 s, I'm happy to do the next one again
<infinity> I second that motion. :P
<slangasek> :)
<stgraber> :)
<slangasek> no objection
<pitti> (compensation for being late :) )
<mdeslaur> hehe
<pitti> so, merci mes amis
<pitti> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 26 16:09:42 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-05-26-16.06.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<pitti> wiki updated
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-06-03
<stremer> TESTING TESTING
